# Thoughts on this home-made mix?



## Daphne (Jul 8, 2012)

My girlfriend currently keeps her pet mice of Reggie Rat food, and they're doing great. But for breeding purposes, I'm wondering if a home-made mix might be better? I've seen the Shunamite Rat diet being recommended, and I've developed a variant that uses "ingredients" that I can source easily and have very similar nutritional breakdowns:

55% - Wagg Bunny Brunch
30% - various unsweetened/unsalted breakfast cereals
10% - Wagg Complete kibble with Chicken & Vegetable
5% - uncooked wholewheat pasta

With small amounts of dried fruits and vegetables or seeds and nuts added for variation on a semi-regular basis. Additional kibble would be added for pregnant/nursing/young mice.

Thoughts on this? Does it sound like it would provide a complete enough diet, or is there something fundamental missing? Or should we just stick to Reggie or another rat food?


----------



## jammin32 (Jun 14, 2012)

viewtopic.php?f=16&t=8334

This was given to me and is very very useful and informative


----------



## Daphne (Jul 8, 2012)

I'll take a look at that, thanks!


----------

